# Free Video Downloader Gesucht



## Akrueger100 (25 Mai 2016)

Kann mir Jemand einen Free Video Downloader empfehlen der genauso perfeckt ist wie seinerzeit der Real Downloader?


----------



## Storm_Animal (26 Mai 2016)

Also Ich kann nur den VideoDownloadHelper empfehlen, gibt´s umsonst als Add on für Mozilla.
Oder den Flash Video Downloader ;-)


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Mai 2016)

Gute Online-Lösung

Download videos from Twitch, AnimeToon, LiveLeak, Facebook, VK, SoundCloud mp3, Putlocker, Vimeo, Metacafe and more...


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Juni 2016)

netvideohunter, ein weiteres addon für Firefox.
savefrom.net, keepvid.com


----------



## Skype (5 Juni 2016)

Was willst du denn alles laden? YT FLV oder alles halt?


----------

